# Long coat VS Stock coat?



## Enbenke (Mar 25, 2017)

This is our new 3 week old male. Breeder says there's a possibility for coated pups in this litter as the father is long coated and so was his father. Can't tell which coat our little guy is leaning towards, anybody have some ideas?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I would venture a guess on stock coat.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My long coat at 10 weeks.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the bottom photos look more like stock coat. 
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjXokour here are photos of my "coatie" as he grew. Some have fur even longer, but those dogs may not have as thick as an undercoat.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Enbenke said:


> This is our new 3 week old male. Breeder says there's a possibility for coated pups in this litter as the father is long coated and so was his father. Can't tell which coat our little guy is leaning towards, anybody have some ideas?


I can't see the pics for some reason, but you can do a DNA test for coat.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Can't see the photos (they won't load) but 3 weeks may be a bit too early to tell. You can usually tell for sure at around 4-6 weeks. I just brought home a longcoat and attached his photo. There were 3 coaties in his litter (10 total). One of the coaties didn't show until he was 6 weeks. You could tell mine was a longcoat at 4 weeks.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Also, just curious, why do you already know which specific pup is yours? 3 weeks is too early to know personalities of the pups.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Enbenke (Mar 25, 2017)

kimbale said:


> Also, just curious, why do you already know which specific pup is yours? 3 weeks is too early to know personalities of the pups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We haven't made a for sure decision yet, sorry should've made that a bit more clear. We're going back in a few weeks to decide personality wise. Just really like the looks of this little guy, as he's the fluffiest out of the litter. Hoping his personality fits with us but the other pups were just as adorable so I don't think I'm going to be complaining either way ;-)


----------

